# Grundsätzliche Frage



## ugh_bough_ (27. Okt 2004)

Hi,

 könnt ihr mir sagen, ob, wenn ich ein java programm mit datenbankanbindung per JDBC schreibe, dieses trotzdem platzform unabhängig bleibt, oder ob es dann nötig wird, auf jedem system, auf dem das program benutzt werden soll, zusätzliche dinge, natürlich ausser dem jre und mysql, also insbesondere spezielle treiber, zu installieren?

vielen dank


----------



## foobar (27. Okt 2004)

Du brauchst noch einen JDBC-Treiber, damit du auf die DB zugreifen kannst.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Okt 2004)

Sind die Treiber nicht schon bei MySQL dabei?
Java ist ohne hin schon Plattform unabhängig und MySQL dürfte es für fast jedes Betriebssystem geben.
Es sollte also keine Probleme dabei geben.


----------



## ugh_bough_ (27. Okt 2004)

Ist nämlich relativ wichtig. Ist nicht so, daß ich mich damit nicht auskenne, aber ich hab eben immer nur mit SQL gearbeitet. Aber mich noch nie mit dem thema beschäftigt, daß man es auch erstmal installieren muss.
Falls noch jemand weiter weiß, bitte sagen.

im übrigen. um MySQL auch in produkten zu verwenden, die man verkauft, muss man sich eine lizenz kaufen, richtig? dabei ist es unentscheidend, wie man die db anspricht, php, java, ... , richtig?

dann gleich noch ne frage: muss man sich für java, swt eine lizenz kaufen, wenn man produkte, die diese benutzen, verkaufen will?

danke
der ugh_bough


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

> ...aber ich hab eben immer nur mit SQL gearbeitet.


wie? auf dem Papier? 


> Sind die Treiber nicht schon bei MySQL dabei?


Nein, seperater Download eines jar Archivs


> muss man sich eine lizenz kaufen, richtig


Nein, das Lizenzmodell von MySQL ist recht kompliziert....Musst du auf deren Website nachlesen. Wenn du ein Produkt verkaufst (z.B. ein Java Programm), das nur auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreift, dann ist das natürlich erlaubt

für java brauchst du keine Lizenz (es sei denn, du willst in ein kommerzielles Produkte eine ganze jre mit hineinpacken); sag dem Kunden einfach er soll auf dem Zielsystem eine jre installieren

SWT sollte problemlos einsetzbar sein (soweit ich weiss)


----------

